# 9-10" Tesla Style Display With Android Auto??



## Hellifiknow (Jan 1, 2022)

Ordered this version from amazon, its says a9 but I'll let you know if it comes with auto, tracking says maybe 2 moe weeks. 
Amazon link


----------



## Hellifiknow (Jan 1, 2022)

No auto, running android 10.1, said 4gb/64gb but it's 2/32


----------



## Hellifiknow (Jan 1, 2022)

Fake a10 also really running 9.1


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

You can use Android Auto if you download Headunit Reloaded from the Play Store. It's a $4.99 app and works pretty well. Note: Since AA is designed for landscape presentation you will likely have some display issues, either distortion or clipping at the top and bottom. You may have to fiddle with the display settings to get an acceptable compromise.


----------



## cruzers14 (Dec 30, 2013)

Will it still play the Xmas stations?


----------



## cruzers14 (Dec 30, 2013)

XM stations, f Xmas!


----------

